# Forum > MMO > Runescape >  Old School 2007 Server bot

## Jackie Moon

Any working ones out and about? Would love to know!

----------


## JomGod

I am looking for this too, msg me if you find a working one please and ill do the same for u  :Smile:

----------


## cantosok

me too . just want to know if anyone selling old school gp .. and what's the price atm

----------


## Itzelsnitch

Also looking for a 07 bot, willing to pay irl cash

----------


## ninjabreadman

In depth SIMBA bot guide.

Thank me with reputation.  :Smile:

----------


## PR0j3cTc4RRY

Did any one found anything? Willing to buy it too.

----------


## Harambeqt

RSBot, from powerbot - leading RuneScape® bot automation
Working on it.

----------


## john69

i have a working 07scape bot with over 100 scripts available, a lot of the coders from wbot went to the bot im using. add kelush69 in skype and ill show you for $20

----------


## Bloodskall

vinsert.org reflection (free)

tribot.org reflection (cost 5 bucks)

villavu.com/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=516 colorbot (free)

RiD also has 2 bots atm

Whenever anything new comes out it will almost always show up here Runescape 2007 Cheating - Sythe.Org Forums

----------

